# Antique Weeden Steam Engine



## two dogs (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi,
A few years ago my father gave me his antique steam engine that he had as a boy, a Weeden Model 14. I'm guessing it was made in the 1920's cuz he would have been 92 next month. 
Don't know if I want to "restore" it because it's in pretty good condition, but it is missing a couple of parts.I think I'd like to get it as close as to original as possible without taking away the "aging" that's gone on.
The cylinder end is missing and he replaced it with a pipe plug; I can make something to replace that, but on top of the cylinder in a pic I found on the net, appears to be a governor of sorts. I'm sure its just a dummy, but it rides on a pulley below it, but I can't see what drives that pulley. I have the pulley and the spindle that holds the governor, unlike most of the pics I've seen on the net.
I was wondering if anyone here had any additional pics or literature so show how this should look.

Thank you
Mark

P.S. Runs really good!


----------



## rake60 (Jun 20, 2008)

Now that is a treasure Mark!

It's not something you'd want to restore, from a collectors point of view.
Replacement parts can be made and aged to match the condition of the 
engine. 

Hopefully someone here can offer more information.

Rick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't offer you any help Mark... but that sure is neat!

Eric


----------

